# Pfizer Helps Shut Down Canadian Underground Steroid Lab



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Pfizer Helps Shut Down Canadian Underground Steroid Lab and British Dragon Counterfeiter by Millard Baker Fernando Reis, the mastermind behind the underground lab Azorian World Order and a large-scale British Dragon counterfeit operation, pleaded guilty to 15 counts of possession for the purpose of trafficking, trafficking and importing anabolic steroids and prescription drugs into Canada [...]

*Read More...*


----------

